# My Most Recommended Recordings of Works from the TC Project - 26 - 30



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

*26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64*
*Conductor:* Munch
*Soloist:* Heifetz 
*Orchestra:* Boston Symphony Orchestra 
(1959)









*27. Debussy: La Mer, L 109*
*Conductor:* Karajan 
*Orchestra:* Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	
(1965)









*28. Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28*
*Piano:* Cortot
(1933)









*29. Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626*
*Conductor:* Schreier 
*Soloists:* Price, Schmidt, Araiza, Adam 
*Orchestra:* Staatskapelle Dresden
*Chorus:* Leipzig Radio Chorus	
(1983)









*30. Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080*
*Quartet:* Emerson String Quartet
(2003)


----------

